

Peity Charts via cUrl as base64 encoded images - taf2
http://peity.herokuapp.com/

======
taf2
Built this in the last few hours to render tiny charts for devices that don't
have canvas tag support. I'm thinking this might be nice method to
generate/precompute tiny charts.

